# Sleeper Lounge or split Cafe car after May



## MDRailfan (Jan 11, 2020)

Has anyone heard if the Silver Star will have a Sleeper Lounge after May or split the Cafe in half for both coach and sleeper passengers?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 11, 2020)

Last October, I heard it would be a split cafe, but that is "old news" that may or may not still be valid. We may not know for sure until May 1st.


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 11, 2020)

Seems like mixed signals. At the same time as the split cafe reports, a couple of the VL2 diners are undergoing some type of retrofit for a new concept and one could argue the Star is a logical place to trial that so it could be either way.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 19, 2020)

Depends whether Anderson is correct about saving the $3/train with the split car.


----------

